#  Schulmedizin >   Schmerzen an der Hüfte >

## Charles Brandon

Hallo, 
seit längerer Zeit habe ich Schmerzen im Bereich der linken Hüfte und neuerdings auch am linken Knie. Es begann vor sechs Monaten. Anfänglich war es nur ein "komisches Gefühl" im linken Bein, als ob es locker sitzen würde. Besonders wenn ich die Richtung beim Gehen wechselte, schien mir das Bein nur schwerfällig folgen zu wollen. 
Seit mehreren Monaten sind daraus aber Schmerzen geworden, die zu einer echten Gehbehinderung führten. Nach Ruhepausen ist es zunächst besser. In den ersten Minuten empfinde ich es eher als Steifheit, aber nach ein paar hundert Metern werden daraus Schmerzen. Ich gehe jetzt immer ganz langsam und mit kleinen Schritten; dann dauert es etwas länger bis die Schmerzen einsetzen. Ich gehe möglichst nur noch kurze Strecken. 
Bemerkenswert ist bei den Schmerzen, daß ich sie nicht genau lokalisieren kann. Es gibt keine Schwellung, und durch Drücken von außen läßt sich absolut keine schmerzende Stelle finden. Der Schmerz scheint zu "wandern". Mal ist er an der Hüfte weit innen unten, mal rechts oben, mal vorne oben, mal hinten. Oft strahlt der Schmerz aus bis in die Leistengegend und bis hinunter zum Knie, sogar darüber hinaus. Der Schmerz  entsteht bei jedem einzelnen Schritt. Manchmal gibt es  darüber hinaus  einen einzelnen stechenden Schmerz.  
Das Knie war dadurch schon etwas angegriffen. Letzte Woche bin ich infolge meines unsicheren Gehens gestolpert. Ich konnte mich gerade noch auffangen, aber das Knie bekam die Wucht ab. Seitdem tut es erst richtig weh, teilweise mehr als die Hüfte. 
Wenn ich sitze oder liege, schmerzt die Hüfte nicht. Das Knie schmerzt dagegen gerade in Ruhephasen. Selbst wenn ich es gar nicht bewege, kommt gelegentlich ein plötzlicher Schmerz ins Knie. 
Ja, ich war beim Arzt. Weder Röntgen noch MRT brachten eine Erklärung. Es gibt eine kleine Zyste, die nach Meinung des Orthopäden die Schmerzen nicht verursachen sollte. Diese Woche wird eine Szintigrafie vorgenommen. Natürlich muß man sie erst einmal abwarten, aber ich habe doch schon die Sorge, daß man auch damit nichts feststellen wird. 
Was soll ich dann tun? Vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden, der aufgrund meiner Beschreibung eine Idee hat, was die Ursache sein könnte. 
Anmerken sollte ich vielleicht noch folgendes: Ich benutze seit Januar Ramipril. Laut Beipackzettel können Gelenkschmerzen als Nebenwirkung auftreten, allerdings so selten, daß unter 10.000 nur ein Fall vorkommt. Meine Ärzte fanden den Zusammenhang immerhin nicht völlig abwegig. Aber sie meinten, dann würden die Beschwerden wohl eher am ganzen Körper auftreten und nicht in einem kleinen Bereich. Es gibt aber doch Anzeichen für Schmerzen in anderen Körperteilen. In den letzten Tagen hatte ich - leichte - Schmerzen an der rechten Schulter und - etwas stärkere - an der linken Schulter.  
Trotzdem ist die Ramipril-Theorie wohl unwahrscheinlich. Aber vielleicht hat jemand eine andere Idee. 
Viele Grüße
CB

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
zuerst dachte ich an eine neue Hüfte, aber der Orthopäde konnte ja keinen Hüftschaden entdecken. Darum kann es doch sein, dass du einer von 10.000 Patienten bist, der durch Ramipril an Gelenkschmerzen leidet. Kannst du es nicht absetzen oder durch ein anderes Medikament ersetzen?

----------


## Charles Brandon

> Hi, 
> zuerst dachte ich an eine neue Hüfte, aber der Orthopäde konnte ja keinen Hüftschaden entdecken. Darum kann es doch sein, dass du einer von 10.000 Patienten bist, der durch Ramipril an Gelenkschmerzen leidet. Kannst du es nicht absetzen oder durch ein anderes Medikament ersetzen?

 Ich setze Ramipril langsam ab, zunächst ersatzlos. Ich hatte schon vor ein paar Tagen damit angefangen; mein Arzt fand die Idee gut. An eine neue Hüfte ist (glücklicherweise) vorläufig nicht zu denken, da es ja keine erkennbare Ursache für die Beschwerden gibt.

----------


## Sunny

Hallo CB ! 
Ich kenne diese Beschwerden von meinem Mann. Gerade die Schmerzen in den Beinen. Mein Mann hat sich über Jahre damit herumgequält, bis die Ärzte endlich rausgefunden haben, dass er zwei Bandscheibenvorfälle hatte. Bei einem Bandscheibenvorfall können die Schmerzen in alle möglichen Richtungen ausstrahlen. Gerade in den Beinen sind sie sehr, sehr oft vertreten. Deine Schmerzen in der Schulter könnten demnach auch durch eine falsche Körperhaltung auftreten, die Du automatisch/unbewußt einnimmst , um den Schmerzbereich zu entlasten. Kein Othopäde war in der Lage, diesen "versteckten" Bandscheibenvorfall zu diagnostizieren. Ein Radiologe hat es dann geschafft. Vielleicht sprichst Du Deinen Arzt einmal darauf an. Möglicherweise ist Dein Fall ähnlich gelagert.
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir alles Gute. Mit Schmerzen leben, ist eine wirklich Schlimme Sache.
LG,
Sunny

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Sunny, 
danke für den Hinweis. Ich hatte auch schon daran gedacht, daß die eigentliche Ursache an der Wirbelsäule sein könnte, obwohl sie direkt nicht betroffen zu sein scheint. Heute hat mich jemand darauf hingewiesen, daß er einen ähnlichen Fall kannte, bei dem ein eingeklemmter Ischiasnerv die Schmerzen verursachte, sogar bis hinunter zum Fuß. Die Schmerzen wurden durch Akupunktur beseitigt. 
Leider sind die Ärzte so einfaltslos. Es wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern, bis die Ursache gefunden wird. Immerhin bin ich noch etwas optimistisch. Heute geht es dem Bein allerdings besonders schlecht. 
LG
Charles

----------


## Lisa

Hallo Charles Bandon!
Wurdest Du schon mal auf Durchblutungsstörungen in den Beinarterien untersucht? (arterielle Verschlußkrankheit,"Schaufensterkrankheit") Je nachdem, in welchem Bereich ein Verschluß lokalisiert ist, treten, vor allem bei Bewegung, Schmerzen in Wade, Oberschenkel oder Gesäß auf.
Weiterhin gute Besserung! 
Lisa

----------


## Charles Brandon

> Hallo Charles Bandon!
> Wurdest Du schon mal auf Durchblutungsstörungen in den Beinarterien untersucht? (arterielle Verschlußkrankheit,"Schaufensterkrankheit") Je nachdem, in welchem Bereich ein Verschluß lokalisiert ist, treten, vor allem bei Bewegung, Schmerzen in Wade, Oberschenkel oder Gesäß auf.
> Weiterhin gute Besserung! 
> Lisa

 Hallo Lisa! 
Als ich zum erstenmal wegen der Schmerzen zum Arzt ging, sprach ich von Schmerzen im _Bein_ und nicht in der Hüfte.  Ich hatte nämlich auch an Durchblutungsstörungen gedacht. Tatsächlich habe ich an beiden Beinen ausgeprägte Krampfadern, allerdings nicht dort, wo die Schmerzen auftreten. Der Arzt meint, daß man etwas gegen die Krampfadern unternehmen sollte, er sieht aber keinen Zusammenhang mit den Schmerzen, die mir durchaus _krampf_artig vorkommen. Er hat die Durchblutung des Beines mit einem Gerät gemessen, das einem Blutdruckmeßgerät ähnelt. Demnach ist die Durchblutung "definitiv" in Ordnung. 
LG
Charles

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo, 
habe keine Erfahrungen mit Gelenk-Muskelschmerzen. Bin in einem anderen Zusammenhang aber auf folgenden Link gestossen: http://weiss.de/krankheiten/fibro/un...fbau-training/  
Dort bin ich dann auf das Galileo Gerät gestossen. Meine Frage an die im Forum mitwirkenden Physiotherapeuten wäre, ob sie den Einsatz des Geräts auch als sinnvoll betrachten würden.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Ich kenne ein ähnliches Gerät unter anderem Namen. Ist aber das gleiche Prinzip. Bevor man mit dieser Gerätschaft trainiert, sollte der Patient durchuntersucht sein und das Okay vom Arzt haben. 
Es ist sinnvoll bei Muskelverspannungen, "verkrampfter" Körperhaltung, zur Entwicklung/Verbesserung des Körpergefühls bzw Körperbewußtseins. Man kann auch das Gleichgewicht damit ganz gut trainieren. In gewisser Weise ist damit auch ein Muskeltraining möglich, aber in geringerem Ausmaß als beim Gerätetraining.  
Nicht anzuwenden ist es bei starken Gleichgewichtsstörungen, bei eher ängstlichen Menschen die sich in dem Gerät unsicher fühlen, bei Sturzgefahr. Vorsicht ist geboten bei Schwindel und bei Osteoporose, da kommt es aber darauf an, wie fit die Leute sind.

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hi, 
Gestern war ich zur Szintigrafie. Hinterher mußte ich ärgerlicherweise feststellen, daß ich während der Prozedur in meiner Hose zwei Münzen gelassen hatte. Sie erscheinen vermutlich als Fremdkörper. 
Meine Frage ist, ob darüber hinaus die gesamte Aufnahme unbrauchbar geworden sein könnte. 
MfG
C.B.

----------


## Charles Brandon

Meine Frage zur Szintigrafie wurde vom Moderator an meinen früheren Thread angehängt. Das finde ich nicht in Ordnung, denn dies ist eine völlig neue, rein technische Frage. An dieser Stelle ist die Aussicht geringer, daß sie jemand liest, der sich damit auskennt. 
C.B.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Meine Frage zur Szintigrafie wurde vom Moderator an meinen früheren Thread angehängt. Das finde ich nicht in Ordnung, denn dies ist eine völlig neue, rein technische Frage. An dieser Stelle ist die Aussicht geringer, daß sie jemand liest, der sich damit auskennt.
> C.B.

 *Nein ist es nicht!* 
du hattest die Hose wärend der Untersuchung an?!
Das du zwei Münzen in der Tasche hattest wird das Bild sicherlich nicht nachhaltig gestört haben.
Da du bestimmt auch einen Reißverschluss und einen Knopf aus Metall an der Hose hast.
Da die Strahlenbelastung bei einer *Szintigrafie* geringer ist als bei vergleichbaren Röntgenuntersuchungen, glaube ich nicht daran.
Sollte es dennoch zu Abweichungen kommen sind diese als Störungen sicherlich zu sehen! 
Gab es den bereits eine Befundbesprechung, eine Eröffnung oder der Gleichen?
Hast du dem behandelten Arzt gesagt das du zwie Münzen in der Tasche hattest?

----------


## Charles Brandon

Hallo Patientenschubser, 
ich wußte ja nicht, daß Patienten hier geschubst werden.   

> du hattest die Hose wärend der Untersuchung an?!

 Ja, anscheinend ist das üblich.   

> Hast du dem behandelten Arzt gesagt das du zwie Münzen in der Tasche hattest?

 Nein, es fiel mir erst zu Hause auf. Bevor ich überflüssigen Wind mache, wollte ich erst einmal hier im Forum fragen, ob die Münzen ein Problem sind. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, hast _du_ Szintigrafie-Erfahrungen, die über Wikipedia-Wissen hinausgehen. Ich muß mich also nicht sorgen, meine Frage würde an dieser Stelle von niemandem gefunden, der sich damit auskennt...   

> Gab es den bereits eine Befundbesprechung, eine Eröffnung oder der Gleichen?

 Nein, der behandelnde Arzt war überhaupt nicht da. Er kommt erst nächsten Mittwoch aus dem Urlaub und schickt den Befundbericht dann an den Orthopäden. Leider ist dieser dann seinerseits in Urlaub, so daß ich erst für Anfang November einen Termin bekommen habe. 
Angesichts der Verschlechterung in den letzten Wochen ist diese erneute Verzögerung ärgerlich. 
C.B.

----------


## bastel234

Hallo miteinander. Ist den bei diesen Symptomen was rausgekommen :Huh?: ?

----------


## bastel234

Gibt es den schon neue Erkenntnisse?

----------

